# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  هل زرتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## Memo

هل سبق لك وأن زرت البتراء احدى عجائب الدنيا السبع ....... ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اكييييييييييييد :SnipeR (9):

----------


## saousana

طبعا

----------


## DABBLER

[IMG]http://www.trollhattansaab.net/wp-*******/LynxOnWhite1920.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.trollhattansaab.net/wp-*******/LynxOnWhite1920.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):  
*رائعة تلك المدينه المنحوته في الصخر*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

زرتها انا و عمار 

كانت رحله ممتعه وشاقه 

الله يرحم هذيك الايام

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

:5c9db8ce52:   :Df3d6b430e:   :5c9db8ce52:   :Df3d6b430e:   :SnipeR (84):

----------


## N_tarawneh

نعم زرتها ...

ملاحظة :- البتراء ، أصبحت من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة ، أما بالنسبة لعجائب الدنيا السبع فهي تصنيف إغريقي قديم مُنذ الآف السنين ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لا والله

بس بنزورها اذا ظلينا عايشين واذا شاء الله!!

----------


## العالي عالي

لا ما زرتها وما بدي ازورها :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا ما زرتها وما بدي ازورها


طيب روووق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قال ما زرتها قال 
مهو انا كنت ساكن بالجنوب لمدة 8 سنوات وكنت شهريا ازورها

----------

